# Precision Rotary Carving Tool



## Robin

Thanks for posting Mike.

I have wondered about getting one of these for a while.

I have an NKS air turbine that spins at around 350K and takes 1/16" bits but sometimes it is a hassle to setup and the compressor makes a lot of noise. This might be good middle ground between the air turbine and the foredom.

Rob W.


----------



## a1Jim

Super review looks like a great tool.


----------



## mpounders

They also make a collet reducer for 1/16th bits! I was really pleased at how quiet it is, compared to my other tools. Most places, like Old Texas Woodcarvers and Smokey Moutain Woodcarvers, offer free shipping also, on purchases of this amount. I had considered a MasterCarver flexshaft, which also does 45k, but I really wanted something with more precision and ease of use (meaning: not limited by the flex shaft itself). This is like using a pencil and changing bits is faster than any of my other tools!


----------



## reggiek

I love my high speed detailer.

I have the mastercarver combo and it is one of my favorite go to tools for detailing and decorating. I couldn't count how many times I have used it while repairing a piece of broken furniture, or to fix an oversized tenon….there are countless applications for these tools….and as you mention…the ease of bit changes is very convenient. I was set to purchase the Ram version until I read a review on the Mastercarver and found it onsale with some extra bits and burning tips. Both of these two units are high quality and easy on the budget - I would recommend either one to someone considering one of these units..

Great review Mike….thanks for sharing your impressions and experiences.


----------



## decoustudio

this has been on my wishlist for quite a few years. Thanks for the review, and from looking at your work, you use the tool well.

Mark


----------



## Kentuk55

thnx for the gr8 review Mike. with all the carving you do, your words are good fer me. I've got a foredom, and a few dremels. I just need to do some more carving… that, among many other things, is on the "to-to" list.


----------



## Jimthecarver

I have been thinking about one of these….but as you said I am also a bit hesitant to get one. 
Is heat a concern? I have tried a few types and found they heated up after a few minutes of use.
I use the Shofu 360000 rpm air tool, but at 3 am the air compressor is an unwanted sound to say the least. So Im left waiting.
Thanks for the review, it gives me something to think about.


----------



## doordude

for doing the detail work that you do; which tool would you recomend buying, the foredom or the ram?


----------



## mpounders

Jim, I am not sure about the heat. I used it on high speed with blue stone in it for about thirty continuous minutes last night, cleaning up some rough spots on a carving. It warmed up slightly after a few minutes but didn't seem to get any hotter. It was just slightly warm, not uncomfortable, and nothing that would make you want to put it down. Not like a Dremel I had, which also blew really cold air on my hand in the winter time, in addition to burning my hand at other times. Doordude, the ram is much better for detail work, due to the higher speed, small handpiece, and no bulky flex shaft to wave around. But if I could only have one tool, I'd buy the Foredom. I have used it with huge bits for roughing out and small bits for detailing; it is an all-round tool and is great at some things and good at others, like detailing. I'm not a golfer, but think of it like a golf club. You could use a driver for putting, but a putter does it better!


----------



## doordude

thanks for your input


----------

